# Enlarge prostate men in 40's and 50's



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

I know this may be off topic not a relationship topic but it is a problem a lot of men not sure of the percentage but maybe 1 in 5 something like that maybe lower that has to deal with an enlarge prostate. I been researching it seems like for the longest just to ease the urge and urinate with a better flow and less trips to the bathroom. Just natural at home remedies no medicines, surgeries etc. Been there done that tried everything water, green tea, avoiding spicy foods, holding it in longer, kegels with zero results. 
I personally think I may be on to a break thru discovery a big turn around. Very little is talk about this fruit I just so happen to came across its benefits mainly it's benefits of flushing out the kidneys and a natural viagra. My first reaction was yeah right sure but there's not a lot of scientific data or research so far. But there is quite a handful of web pages that pretty much agrees with one another. 
What I'm referring to is watermelon crazy as it seems it's mostly water and diuretic. It does claim to be help the libido which I wasn't aiming for that but I thought to give it a shot see how it goes. I came to a conclusion that just buying watermelon is unrealistic too time consuming and it goes bad quickly. My next step was to look for the purest close to 100 percent watermelon juice to buy with no high fructose corn syrup no artifice flavors, no extra fruits added to it just the most highest content possible of watermelon juice. No easy task not too many companies are just spitting these thing out of some assembly lines. 
Finally I found the one it's hard to get one it seems like just one grocery chain carries the brand. Tsamma watermelon juice 95% watermelon juice with just a few flavor additives. Only places I seen carries them are publix and amazon maybe a few smaller business but publix and amazon seem like the the top ones. 
So far I'm on week 2 here I usually take a couple of shot glasses right before bed but I did started out drinking the full bottle right before bed for first 4 days. Just from my experience so far it may take a few days to kick in it seemed to help pretty good very impressed. On a scale of 1-10 I give it an 8 maybe a 9 in seeing a change in my pattern of using to bathroom. 
Lately I been averaging 5-8 times a day and the duration and flow has increased from 7-12 seconds to 20 plus seconds to 30 seconds but not all the time maybe better than half the time. The other day I actually counted the number of times in a full day 5 times. I feel less urgency and have the will to hold it longer. But I'm only 2 weeks in I see how things go in 3 months gotta rule out a placebo effect. But I did have a day or two in which I didn't have the best results. This is early on but for a guy like myself at age 51 to to urinate for 30 seconds that something I haven't seen in decades. 
I guess why I'm posting this when it comes to enlarge prostate or prostate problems you just limited on a cure mostly it involves seeing a urologist and it usually ends up in medications and surgery that is not full proof. Meds has shown very limited results and surgery does have its risk. Diet, exercise, yoga, kegels, avoiding spicy foods, drink more water bla bla bla none of that crap works. 
I just want to give out my recommendation it is pretty common in men get others to give it a shot. Maybe there's actually a link with watermelon juice and an enlarge prostate. It could very well relaxes the muscles shrink it in size help the bladder to hold more urine. I did came across one article that made that claim in a research but other than that not much is said. 
I'm not saying it's a hands down cure but it is very plausible in seeing dramatic results. If anything it may help in the sex department.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Like one of the main culprits of EP is chronic obesity which translates to low T. Did you ever consider picking up a dumbbell rather than a band aid?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

For some (not all) omega 3 supplements and zinc work wonders very quickly.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok, plenty of evidence that more frequent sex helps too. Also sildenafil can help with bph. I’ve tried various supplements (the usual prostate health stuff) and it seems like they take a week or so to start working, then give pretty good results for a month or two before things settle back to where they were. Or worse. Then switch to a different supplement and the cycle repeats again.

So no magic bullet that I’ve found, although l’arginine, which I take for breathing issues, does seem to help.


----------

